# KC36 Question



## rebel (Feb 15, 2010)

Thinking of trying the kc36 from the tude. will be outdoors, anyone tried em, hows the high and yield ? lookin for a great high and big yielder.


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

Dunno, got the mindbender, let you know next germ!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 16, 2010)

I grew out 3 of KC's strains oh probably 6 or 7 yrs ago, outdoors.  That wasn't one I did, I had the 33, Mango, and something else...can't remember anymore...but they all did well and the Mango produced my best yeilds ever outdoors...averageing 2elbows per plant.  It wasn't the most potent smoke in the world, but was still good stoney weed.

Good Luck!


----------



## mistisrising (Feb 18, 2010)

My homey grew a few kc36's last year. He said sun and water was the key. The closer to the water source, and the more sun, the more yield. He had one that I saw with my own eyes that was twelve to fifteen feet tall. He's six foot, and with his hand stretched out over his head, it was still close to twice his size. That one got stolen but the eight footer yielded over a pound, and they were all done by the end of september. We ordered another pack for this year.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats what KC Brains strives for...good weed with HUGE yeilds...at least that used to be his thing, I see he has developed a couple more potent strains that don't yeild like most of his stuff.

All my Mango plants where over 12 ft plants...lol...hard to hide, but I managed to keep them all!


----------

